# cardiac



## JLB (Jan 8, 2005)

I drew an 09 cardiac the other day. I cant remember the ata, but it wasnt the shorter one. I think it was around 34 or 35 ata. Anyway i cant stop thinking about how smooth that bow was to draw. I loved the grip over the original Ross bows as well. Does anyone have any experience with this bow?


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

I said the same thing..WOW! I drew 5 different bows including Mathews,Pse,Bowtech, and i couldn't stop thinking about the CARDIAC. I lost 2 nights of sleep and thought i had enough. Ordered a 31" model and never looked back.


----------



## jswidan (Jan 1, 2009)

*I have an o7*

I haven't gotten a chance to shoot the 09 but I have an 07 and love it. How much Different is the Grip?


----------



## JLB (Jan 8, 2005)

the grip is thinner, and didnt feel as "chunky" in the hand. I liked everything about the older Ross except the grips.


----------



## stackemUP23 (Jan 22, 2009)

*08*

I was looking at an o8, heard great things and best of all i can get it brand new for under300


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

had an 07 and loved it. took the plates off and made a custom grip for it but over all the bow was awsome. very smooth draw and a tack driver to say the least. I think youll love the bow.


----------

